# This guy is out of control



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

So last week @Olecharlie sent me a message asking if I was interested in trying a couple cigars he has and since he and I seem to like a lot of the same stuff I said "count me in for a trade". I got even more excited when he said he was going to send me 5 Firecrackers and a Morphine.

I knew the "6" cigars were landing today so I asked my wife to grab them as soon as they showed up so they wouldn't sit out in the sun and rain. She texted me earlier while I was at work that the package had landed, but she also commented that the box was heavier than she would have expected. I knew I was in trouble and asked my neighbor to help her carry in the package.

Once I got home from work I immediately grabbed the box and also noticed that it was way too heavy to be 6 cigars. Well, once I opened it I noticed that the 6 cigars had somehow turned into 23 during transit. I'm not sure how that happened since his note also only mentioned the 6.

Thank you @Olecharlie for the "small" care package! I have only had one of these before and I will put them to good use.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Nice hit Charlie! Some good stuff in there.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Thats a nice selection right there! Awesome


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice! It’s amazing how fast they can multiply when you leave em unsupervised!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Smooth criminal (happy birthday Michael). Well done @Olecharlie!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Very nice @Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Damn! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

That'll teach you not to mess with him! Nice hit @Olecharlie!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Puff.com - Where your very best friends routinely destroy your property. 
Good aim, Charlie.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

@genomez, Now guys you all know I can't count very well, my Algebra teacher wasnt impressed with my equations to say the least lol. It looks like six sticks to me, maybe I need an eye exam! Looks like 6 right there. The deal is six CroMangon Firecrackers and a new release Morphine barber pole lancero. Thats what I see.

I was calculating Pi into I, really bad in Calculus.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

KAAAABOOOOOM!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Great hit @Olecharlie excellent assortment of sticks.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That's how it's done!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@Olecharlie good job on suckering him in. I will have to remember that trick. Great hit


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Now that one's a bunker buster !


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

Top hit @Olecharlie, looks like a great package!!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

That's one heck of a hit!


----------

